# كيفية اختيار مراوح الشفط



## م الفا (13 يناير 2007)

الى من لديه الخبرة الرجاء افيدونى عن كيفية اختيار (centrfugal In Line Fans) وذلك بتوضيح العلاقة بين (static Pressure) و (cfm) و (prm) و عند اختيار المروحة هل يفضل اختيارها عند (prm) عالى أم منخفض.
على سبيل المثال يوجد 3 منحنيات لسرعات مختلفة 1300 و 1050 و 1550 والمطلوب مروحة تعطى 400 (cfm) وطول مجرى الهواء من داخل المبنى للخارج حوالى 3 متر فما هو(static Pressure) المقترح فى هذه الحالة


----------



## hamaj_1967 (14 يناير 2007)

*افيدونا*

أفيدونا يا اخوان


----------



## هشام ماهر منسي عبد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى من الله أفاددي في هذا الموضوع حيث اننى انفذ خزان أرض واريد معرف قدرة مراوح الشفط


----------



## adooool (9 سبتمبر 2008)

حتي انا انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر لاني سوف اقوم باستبداد مراوح شفط واهم شي في اخيار المروحة هو الضغط الاستاتيكي


----------



## أسد المهندسين (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (15 أبريل 2010)

عندك في المروحه back pressure damper

وايضا grille

وهل يوجد fitting مثل الاكواع مثلا او T

بالنسبه BACK PRESSURE DAMPER

راح يكون حساب الضغط حسب السرعه وعموما هو تقريبا مابين 30 الى 40 باسكال

والـEXHAUST GRILL اتوقع في حدود 15 باسكال(راجع الكتالوج)

والـ VOLUME DAMRER حسب السرعه واتوقع لا يتجاوز 15 باسكال(ارجع الى الكتالوج)

والضغط الاستاتيكي لي الدكت راح يكون 5 باسكال 

وخذ factor of safety 10%

اتوقع مبدئيا لن يتجاوز الضغط الاستاتيكي 80 باسكال

ولو تعطيني كامل المعلومات راح احسبها لك
air flow
هل يوجد sand trap louver
هل يوجد insect screen او shuter

هذا الملف رائع جدا ان شالله يفيدك

http://www.4shared.com/file/240872452/1e532d2f/Fans_Static_Head_Calculation_S.html

اتمنى ان اكون افدتك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (16 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot dear engineer for the uploaded file


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## HILMY ABDO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب تصميم مخروط مقطوع لدفع هواء من مروحة 12كيلووات 380 فولت لمسافة 40 متر و شكرا
م/ حلمي عبده 
[email protected] 
و برجاء الرد و الافادة


----------



## binshaher (17 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## TAYEBG (18 مايو 2011)

مافيش علاقة بين الcfm وSTATIC PRESSURE على حسب رأيي المتواضع . الCFM تحسب على حسب الحجم أما ال STATIC PRESSURE تحسب على حسب طول الدكت وأكواعه .


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس الشرقية . وشكرا


----------

